
Glimpses of Will: What we know of Shakespeare from his (known) portraits - prismatic
http://www.weeklystandard.com/glimpses-of-will/article/2006652#!
======
coltonv
An article completely about the portraits of Shakespeare which only shows one
of them is a pretty big design misstep I think...

